# Maybe The New Best Thing For Us



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

When Lyft came out with the amp I thought how great would it be if we could program it to scroll out own text on it and throw in some verbiage about local attractions have a nice days and most importantly GIVE US TIPS!!
So I was poking around on google play and found an led scrolling program that I figured
I would down load onto my old phone and mount next to the navigation and just let it roll constantly.
Have a nice day. Get a chicago style hot dog. Tip the waitress. Do a selfie by the bean. Buckingham fountain is awesome. Tip help pay for my gas. Blablabla.
I thought a tip referance might be good every 3rd suggestion or so but my wife thought every 5th. I'm gonna put my chip in my old phone and download the program into it. It will mount sideways as the words just scroll constantly
It sure couldnt hurt unless someone decides to break the window to steal it if I forget to remove it from the car. All its gonna take is an old device that is plugged in right next to the navigation phone. I hope this is a great idea that makes us all a bunch of money. Advice or suggestion of other useful tactics or thoughts would be appreciated by all !!!!


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Sounds like a great idea. Maybe same phone can play music too?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TCar said:


> Sounds like a great idea. Maybe same phone can play music too?


I'm at the beginning uses of an old phone music sounds gtret too bit that would use up wifi resources
Whatever you thing uou van get it to do I'm not gonna be running ab bought phone w a chip in it for music I have a radio for that..


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

I dunno. While I like the idea, I can also see someone reporting you for soliciting tips.

My $0.02


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

I like the idea of informing passengars, specially if you deal with tourists but locals would be ok too, of Your idea of good things to do in the city. The tip message is for providing the service with the phone.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)




----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Honestly, this is a great idea. You have knack for marketing.


----------



## thepukeguy (10 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> When Lyft came out with the amp I thought how great would it be if we could program it to scroll out own text on it and throw in some verbiage about local attractions have a nice days and most importantly GIVE US TIPS!!
> So I was poking around on google play and found an led scrolling program that I figured
> I would down load onto my old phone and mount next to the navigation and just let it roll constantly.
> Have a nice day. Get a chicago style hot dog. Tip the waitress. Do a selfie by the bean. Buckingham fountain is awesome. Tip help pay for my gas. Blablabla.
> ...


Your idea is pretty good let us know how it works out. In a perfect world we would be able to see two additional metrics when a ride is offered to us.

One being the percentage of rides that the customer has tipped at least one dollar or more represented as an average of all their rides. The second would be the average amount of time that passes from the moment the driver shows up and hits the arrive button to the moment they are in the car and the driver is starting the ride. Anyone with an average above three minutes can call mom and dad for a ride because I don’t wanna do it goddamnit.

This information would be superior to the current information offered. I don’t care about their rating I would even give my worst enemy a ride if the money is decent. The food delivery people can see what the tip is before taking the offer I feel like this would be useful information to us also.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Be Right There said:


> I dunno. While I like the idea, I can also see someone reporting you for soliciting tips.
> 
> My $0.02


Let em. We've been allowed to solicit tips since 2014


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> When Lyft came out with the amp I thought how great would it be if we could program it to scroll out own text on it and throw in some verbiage about local attractions have a nice days and most importantly GIVE US TIPS!!
> So I was poking around on google play and found an led scrolling program that I figured
> I would down load onto my old phone and mount next to the navigation and just let it roll constantly.
> Have a nice day. Get a chicago style hot dog. Tip the waitress. Do a selfie by the bean. Buckingham fountain is awesome. Tip help pay for my gas. Blablabla.
> ...


What the **** is that? I'm lost.is that a Samsung phone?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Anubis said:


> What the **** is that? I'm lost.is that a Samsung phone?


Yea it's my old phone. It got old from usage and the brightness turned to a pink color so I got a new one
I have the same s7 active model I use now and just set that one up to scroll messages. I tried the camera on it and the placement could be a dashcam substitute too. Idk how much memory it will take up though. One of the messages says camera records rides too so maybe some false claim protection


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Good idea. I agree with your wife on the tip every 5 suggestions or screen changes. Three would be too much. You could add some subliminal music message or something to get tips.

Or what about creating your own app that pax could download for $1 to get all the week happenings or unique things to do in Chicago? Then on that screen you advertise your app.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> When Lyft came out with the amp I thought how great would it be if we could program it to scroll out own text on it and throw in some verbiage about local attractions have a nice days and most importantly GIVE US TIPS!!
> So I was poking around on google play and found an led scrolling program that I figured
> I would down load onto my old phone and mount next to the navigation and just let it roll constantly.
> Have a nice day. Get a chicago style hot dog. Tip the waitress. Do a selfie by the bean. Buckingham fountain is awesome. Tip help pay for my gas. Blablabla.
> ...


What about something like this?

Leadleds Dc 12v Remote Led Car Sign Programmable Scrolling Message Sign Board for Car, Shop, Store (Blue) https://a.co/d/cNrj9wx

or

GOTUS LED Sign for Car,Scrolling LED Sign,Flexible LED RGB Color Sign,Bluetooth APP,DIY Design Animations,Text, Graffiti (14.6''x3.6'') https://a.co/d/g4jnTBG


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> What about something like this?
> 
> Leadleds Dc 12v Remote Led Car Sign Programmable Scrolling Message Sign Board for Car, Shop, Store (Blue) https://a.co/d/cNrj9wx
> 
> ...


What im using is in color
Ive added emojis to it and it seems
to be working pretty well
My tips generally had run about 7%
This week they were around 15%
Im not sure how it will perform longterm
I have been tweaking it though 😁


----------

